# Afterschool Costs for 1 child



## JimboJones (13 Oct 2011)

Hi,
Anyone have an idea of how much a childminder would ask for if collecting child from school at half one and minding them til 6pm?

Thanks


----------



## micheller (13 Oct 2011)

The average here is €20 per afternoon.


----------



## Sandals (14 Oct 2011)

2 children €150 a week in own home.


----------

